# I Had To Leave SPSP 9:30 am 4/18/2004



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

I got to SPSP before 6 am. Fishermen were catching rockfish left and right of me. A lady and her daughter on my right caught 2 and went home. Orest to my right caught 28" but released it in favor of catching a bigger one later on. Anthony on my left caught a nice one at 38" and 23 pounds plus. FL Fisherman at this point had not caught anything, but I am sure he will catch one later on. Finally I caught one at 9:30. Someone measured it at 32". I left at 9:30 to avoid the dilemma of catching more and bigger rockfish (SMILE). When I got home, I measured my fish at 33" and measured it as 14 pounds and 14 ounces. Will eat it for supper. OH! BOY! Overall - nice fishing day


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello Green Cart,*

Glad you got your keeper and got out of the mess @ SPSP.  That babies going to taste good tonight!  Sounds like FLF has run out of his lucky streak. The word is he didn't get a keeper yesterday either.  Seems as thoe Anthony caught all the big ones. *ROFLMAO* :jawdrop:....Tightlines


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Hiya Green Cart,

Congrats on your success today! I would have liked to have been standing next to you to see you get that rock. I decided to avoid the crowds today. Hope to see you again soon.

Blue Heron


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice to meet you Green Cart, there were some nice fish being caught today, we were lucky to get into some of them. I'm kinda beat so I'll post a report later.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah incredible day. Left Sandflea and MasterCaster and pops to catch some more. *And I did catch a keeper*  LOL 32" to be exact but I released it b/c it had row coming out its anus so it looked ready to spawn. Turned out for the best b/c an hour later Anthony hooked up with a nice 34" MALE. How do we know? B/C it was spitting milt(sperm) everywhere when I picked it up. Also got to say MC took him his first keeper striper for the spring. Man it was a doosie!! I will let him tell that story. Tightlines!!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Must have been booty call,*

  


FL FISHERMAN said:


> * How do we know? B/C it was spitting milk(sperm) everywhere when I picked it up. *


Oh, and it's milt, not milk. If your going to sex a fish at least be correct.  LOL.....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*My God,*

buy him books, send him to school and he trys to take the teacher to lunch. .....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

A good trip. Caught only a few but two really nice ones. Probably saw over a dozen keepers and there were more being caught as we were leaving. MC caught a real nice one.










I'll let him tell the story, the pic doesn't show how nice the fish really is.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*A BIG congrats to MC!*

Man I know you've been waiting along time for that fish to come along. See pal, all good things come to those that wait and besides, it gives pops something to shoot for now.  

Man you had us worried last year with the way you were talking and all. Now that thats in the past we can all see that your work paied off. This is the best striper I can say I saw you with last year, what a diffrence a year makes. Oh, and tell that old fart I said hi. Again, *CONGRATS* my friend! ....Tightlines










*MC's 2003 Breezy Point Striper*


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It was a beautiful day at Sandy Pt. I got there just in time to see MasterCaster pull in his beauty. But after that, there were only three legal fish caught the entire rest of the day and I didn't have the good fortune to be one of the lucky anglers.

After being on a crowded beach today, though, I do have a couple of requests for members and lurkers alike. Please make sure you have enough weight to stop your line from drifting all over the place (often 6 oz. or more) and use pyramid or storm sinkers if you're going to fish the point. Bank and bell sinkers roll and get tangled. It's especially important if you're fishing braid, because if that stuff tangles on a mono line it'll cut through it like butter.

And to whoever that was who decided to "practice" his pendulum cast with a sputnik sinker and hooks 10 FEET FROM OTHER PEOPLE, I sincerely hope you never do that again. On your first exploded cast you missed the head of the lady next to you by about a foot. Even pros won't use that cast on a crowded beach. It is unbelievably dangerous and could land someone in the hospital (or the morgue).


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorry about not getting that keeper, there is still plenty of season left, although who knows how much longer these stripers will be here. With highs in the 70s and 80s for the rest of the week, these big boys may be gone before we know it. At least the croakers should be here soon. It's funny what people will do in a crowded area. Anyone who knows about a pendulum should know never to do it around anyone, especially opening weekend for stripers. I'm glad that me and FLF left when we did.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It was a beautiful day. I honestly didn't mind not getting a keeper and was happy to see you guys did so well. But watching that guy blow up 2 pendulum casts in a row...I was furious and so were the couple sitting beside him. I've never seen such reckless disregard in my life.

The current was amazing. I was throwing out to the channel and could not even hold bottom with an 8 oz. at one point. And by the way, the biggest fish after you guys left was a 38" caught by the folks to my left.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Took a break from the boat and stopped over at SP to see what was shaking. Actually I was on my was to buy a new deep cycle battery. Got there just as Anthony was bleeding his 38"er. Boy did that fish have some shoulders. It was good to see the guys - Anthony, Jason, Orest, Green Cart and MC - again. See everyone Saturday morning at the clean-up.

Catman.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Hard work eventually pays off*

It was great seeing you guys again. Anthony, Thanks for showing me that bleeding technique. And thanks for taking the pic for me. Fl Fisherman, Its was good to see you too. You 2 should think of going into Real Estate because you hooked me up with some prime property today. It was great to get that big boy home. It was also My personal best 37" and over 22lbs. My dad finally got him one also. He had one pole that sat out there for over an hour and when it bent his face lit up. I was so happy for him because he finally hooked into something big. His fish 32" and im guessing around 17lbs. Once I get my camera working right Ill post his pic. It was nice to meet you Sand Flea. Thanks for the info on filetting the fish. It worked like a charm. My wife was very happy to see that big fish. She finally realized that C&R culminates into a day like this. Orest it was good seeing you again and Catman it was good seeing you again. Ill see everybody at the cleanup on saturday...........Tight Lines


----------



## The Fish Finder (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like the beach was the place to be. I wish I was there. I was out in the channel trolling umbrella rigs and double lures for two days and came home with the skunk on both. 

  

We only saw two fish caught the entire time out there. We tried fishing the incoming tide and the outgoing tide and nothing worked. I'll be headed to SPSP this week to shake the skunk off. Did anyone else have any luck trolling?


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I spoke with some guys that went out trolling in the middle bay over the weekend they were catching fish at 90 feet. 

What is the bleeding technique and does it make the fish taste any better?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You deserve that fish buddy. After the year you had last year, it's nice to see you open up the season with a bang. Now that me and FLF have shown you a few of our "techniques", the Dream Team doesn't stand a chance. You noticed that we haven't heard from them in a while, I wonder why ? It seems that a lot of boaters ended up with the skunk over the weekend. The deeper water is still cold and may take a little while before it warms up enough for the stripers to bite out there. From what I have heard, the stripers that were caught were hooked near the top of the water where it is warmer.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

JIGMAKER said:


> *What is the bleeding technique and does it make the fish taste any better? *


Basically you make an incision in the gills and try to hit the bloodline, you'll know when you hit it. Make sure you don't cut the heart since it has to keep pumping for all of the blood to come out. If you ever cleaned fish before, you know that it can be messy sometimes. I feel that it improves the quality of the meat, plus the fillets comes out a whole lot whiter and also lasts longer in the freezer. This usually works well with oilier species such as mackeral and bluefish. A lot of people feel that this isn't necessary for fish such as flounder and sea bass. So far I've tried it with Tautog, bluefish, and rockfish and the results have been worth it.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Seems like many of you had great success on Sunday. I was one of the few that got skunked on Saturday while fish was caught to the left and right of me.


----------



## jeffintime (Nov 15, 2003)

I checked this mornng on trading my boat in on a beach chair and a really decked out pull cart. They seem to tow better, Use less gas, And take more fish  Oh well it was a nice 7 hours on the water (except for the 10 hours in the truck getting there and back) I don't think I would have done as well on the beach if we would have tried it anyway, WAYYYYYYY TO MANY WOMEN to keep my attention on the fishing  My neck would have hurt after an hour. Catfish I tried ya on the radio a couple times but never herd from you. thanks for the info though.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 22, 2003)

Wrong Way,

I feel your pain.......I also was at SP on Saturday morning for a few hours and caught the big skunk!

Sounds like I should have gone Saturday evening instead of morning.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Team Skunk?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*skunk army*

ever since i encounter HuskyMD, the rockfish challenge... the skunk has followed me every where... i tried to go to local river lakes, just to hook on some thing and break the ice... not... anyone got bunker oil.. i heard that will break the skunked curse.   i was also outher saturday... saw Wrong Way and Huntsman, he pulled up some nice ones... one 37' -19 lbs

skunk army:

Leader: HuskyMD
Member: Crawfish, Wrong Way, Skeeter, add your name here



HuskyMD: J/K, it's just all in good fun...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

good one Crawfish... haven't heard anything from our fearless leader yet... haa haa... where are you Trevor?


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Where were you fishing Skeeter? Me and my bros were fishing just right of the point. There was this one guy fishing between the "point" and the point with the rocks that had 4 keepers while everyone was just skunked. It was like he had a fish every 30-45 mins and they were big, all keepers. Anglers had some really small bloodworms. Some of them wouldn't even fit the hook without splitting open. Overall, it was a nice day. Too bad we didn't get any pullage.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 22, 2003)

Wrong Way,

I was with the gang down the beach to the right of the point. We showed up around 8:00 am and went down the line to the next open spot. Since it was a bunch of friends who tend to goof off a lot and the weather was nice, we weren't fishing real hard (especially after not getting any bites). You may have seen my son (5) and his friend (8) running around, playing in the water and wrestling in the sand. 

I picked up a couple of bags of bloods at Anglers and they weren't too bad - a few were small, but overall they were fairly good sized and lively.

The dude catching the fish was in the same spot where we caught a 38" rock last year. Must be some sort of good mojo around that spot.

After SP, we went across the bridge and had lunch/crabs on the water - best part of the day.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 22, 2003)

Crawfish,

Just noticed I made the Skunk Army list. I have spent a lot of money and time to become a proud member - anyone can catch fish.....the trick is to consistently not catch fish while doing exactly the same thing as everyone else.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*skeeter*

you've got tha right. basically, i did the same thing as everyone else was doing as least the same as the person next to me was doing, actually not, he was using fish finder rigs and i was using high low rigs... i think that might be the reason.. only a few were using fish finder rigs.. and those guys were catching fish.. what's up with that? 


***skunk member by defalt if you're doing everything the same as everyone else and you're catching fish.***


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*[B]CRAWFISH[B]*

Sup... 

Good seeing you out there Saturday and it was a good day for a few folks on the beach. I think Mc and I caught a total of 7 fish, the smallest being about 14". The good thing is he let his kids reel in the fish, w/ exception to the first he caught (earlier in the day). I was feeling the skunk when he went to the restroom and a minute or two later... wham.... bizzzzzzzzzzzzz... was that drag reeling off or what. About 5mins later there she blows... 37" and about 19lbs. Record fish for me.. but I'm a member of FA and I think I have a meeting tonight by the water front... 

Anway, I'm not sure who's going to post the following, but I just received word that there was a 44" and 41" pulled in just over and hour ago (time: 2:15 pm) and there are about 40 rods on the beach. So, I think I'll be mak'n a trek out there before closing. Are you feeling lucky..... YUP!!!!!!!!!!!!


Let ya know tomorrow if I'll be wearing my suit or not...


----------



## bunyan (Feb 23, 2004)

So why didn't you change to a fishfinder rig?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

bunyan said:


> *So why didn't you change to a fishfinder rig? *


Cuz i'm a hard headed. 

FLF was using high low rig and won that the rockfish challenge... it's just the not my day...


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

On Saturday, those who caught more than one keeper fish were able to hold bottom. It was helpful using lots of bloodworms on a fish finder rig but more important was holding bottom once the tide was really moving. The guy fishing the point who racked it up towards sunset use those anchor weights and had some really nice hookups. The surprise of the day was the guy who caught a 33" on a hook large enough for a Spot. 

I was there from 6:30AM-6:30PM so for those who got skunked, don't feel quite so bad . I'm glad the guy from East Africa fishing at the point was doing so well since he gave me one of his keepers.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

A 44 and a 41 ehh!! Dam nice fish. I hope they leave me some later this week. Glad you got into a nice fish Huntsman! I knew it would come around after the few skunks you had in a row there. No money on the line but at least you got to keep a nice fish! Tightlines!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

> I'm glad the guy from East Africa fishing at the point was doing so well since he gave me one of his keepers.



What a conservation effort? A good thing DNR wasn't around while that guy continued to catch and give away fish. Be advised that is against the law.:jawdrop: . but telling him that didn't make a difference. "Well in Africa we can clean the fish on the beach and catch as many...".... hmmmm it's not where you're from but where you are. I can catch unlimited croaker at home in VA, but only keep 25 per day here. Do I gripe and moan because of it.. YES!! but do I continue to catch and give fish away when I have my limit. nope.... 

Anyways, I had a good day w/ my catch, and I actually let him reel one in... let him have the fish.. because he reeled it in and he gave it away... Bet that'll never happen again. 

Definitely ready for another line dropper today. Plan on get' there around 6/6?30 w/ some success I hope, but we'll see. 

Enjoy.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

> but do I continue to catch and give fish away when I have my limit. nope....


How often do you have your limit Huntsman? I have never seen it. 

Although congrats on the new personal best.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)




----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

So you can't give away a fish that someone helps you land? They have to reel it in and land it by them self? I've seen all sorts of fish caught and given away on various trips. Is this true if it's not your rod then not your fish?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I think it is more strict with species like rockfish since you can only keep one or two.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

reddog1 said:


> *I think it is more strict with species like rockfish since you can only keep one or two. *


Thanks for the info. So if I go fishing with someone else and I hook up with 2 fish. We can't keep both of them even though we're together?


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Theoretically


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*NEED PIC PLEASE*

IE....WRONGWAY..............i am asking out of the kindness of your heart of the pics you and your wife/fiancee took of the rock i got that day...( im sure you remember) so that i can send it to my family as well.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Wrong Way* 



> So you can't give away a fish that someone helps you land? They have to reel it in and land it by them self?


That is correct. I was reeling in the fish and he asked to reel it in and I let him (helping someone land one). He got the fish in (31"), so I considered that to be his fish. Unhooked it and gave it to him. 

Now per the DNR Police, as asked earlier in the day, you can not catch fish period and give them away once you have your limit. Whether it's Croaker, Bluefish... Stippers....etc. 

Hey Hey Hey.. I see I have comments from the Peanut Gallery.. P-Yitty and Welcome. 


You guys headed out there today or what????


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*is that you?*

huntsman...............this is bayfisher....didnt you need my email for upload of that pic....if it was you....next to me helping my african bro with his fish.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Hmmm could've been.. Didn't I give you a pointer on walking that horse back that you pulled out by the reins  that you dragged up on the beach... lol


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I stand corrected. I guess I had better stop giving away fish to the less fortunate...Tuna


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I hear ya reddog. I better sharpen up on my fishing skills if I want dinner from now on


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jeff....Sorry I missed you. Got down to the boat around 7:00 AM and did a load test on the batteries - one dead. Messed around the dock another hour or so when FF called and said they were over at SP. Stopped by there and shot the bull for a couple of hrs with the guys before I got to the boat store to buy a deep cycle battery. Didn't get the boat repowered until around 4:00 PM. You should have called me on my cell. We could have directed you to set up about 300 yds off shore from Sandy Point. Pittsburgh to Sandy Point and back is long drive for a skunk much less trailering a boat. Send me a PM next time you're planning a trip and we'll work something out a little more accommodating.

Catman.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

MasterCaster,

Nice fish, glad to see you catch something besides that sock.
I was worried about you last year.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Catfish a deep cycle battery is not the right choice if it is for your outboard or inboard, they are for trolling motors, should be discharged all the way before recharging. won't last as long.


----------

